# One Pass not recording shows in guide



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a one pass for the show "Chicago's Best" which is no longer recording anything even though there are shows in the guide. For example tonite, Sunday at 10pm there was a new broadcast and it was not in the todo list. 

The one pass options are:
Recordings only
2013
Don't include 
New & repeats 
192 WGNTV
HD if possible
All recordings 
space needed
On time
On time

If I look at upcoming episodes, all it shows are shows on CLTV ch 53 which is a std def channel owned by WGN. No episode info is given. None are marked for recording. It's not the std def version of WGN which is ch 9, just one of their secondary channels.

I cancelled the one pass and recreated it, now the HD shows on 192 show up in upcoming list and next weeks show is marked to record. 

This happened once before earlier this year. I though maybe it may have got confused when I used the the online season pass manager to copy the passes from my old premiere yo this new roamio. In fact I even saw at one point 2 entries in the season pass manager for the 2 channels but it stopped recording the anything on the HD pass.

So is this a guide issue? Or does on pass get confused and lose the HD channel somehow?

Another funny thing is now that recreated the one pass, it shows include for rent or buy option, even though I have include: recordings only!

Thanks for any ideas or a way to report to tivo support.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

philt56 said:


> I have a one pass for the show "Chicago's Best" which is no longer recording anything even though there are shows in the guide. For example tonite, Sunday at 10pm there was a new broadcast and it was not in the todo list.
> 
> The one pass options are:
> Recordings only
> ...


TiVo's guide metadata includes something called a "collectionId" which the scheduler can see but we can't. KMttg can see it, so you can investigate with that (or you could have if you still had both passes). When I had a similar problem, I created a second season pass for the same channel, and both passes were later converted to OnePasses since to the TiVo they don't look like duplicates.

So, I suspect that the collectionID of your "Chicago's Best" show changed, but I don't know whether it was garbled by a TiVo bug or by an online OnePass manager bug, or (probably) by some incorrect update to the guide data.

The rent-or-buy-option problem sounds like just another bug.


----------

